# You should appreciate this 1/43rd 917 I'm making



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This is one I'm making for the Lemans Classic Mayhem 1/43rd proxy race I am hosting this month. I decided to replicate one of my favorite HO cars in 1/43rd scale. Here are a couple of pics.



















or should I have just made it #6?










I have another body, maybe I'll make a #6 too.

I still have to put a chassis together for it.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah, I like that one alot! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Classic! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*We do Mic.....*

Good to see ya post up. WTG.... it's a beautie. nd :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a very Kewl upscaled Porsche 917!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, what Doba said!  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Awesome 917*

Porsche...There is no substitute!
Excellent work

-Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great Porsche' !! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:Neal


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Now that is nice! I always like the Gulf colors on most any car! 

Are you vacu-forming or resin forming those 1/43 bodies? I have recently got over into some 1/43 cars and was just wondering how you came up with the body.

Excellent work!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice job!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It looks so real. It really reminds me of this.... It´s a 1:1 version in action.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls08-F6I5Ss 

Rich


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I'll post more as I make the chassis. 



PD2 said:


> Now that is nice! I always like the Gulf colors on most any car!
> 
> Are you vacu-forming or resin forming those 1/43 bodies? I have recently got over into some 1/43 cars and was just wondering how you came up with the body.
> 
> ...



Its a vac-form. There are some guys on the Home Racing World 1/43rd forum that make various things for 1/43rd custom stuff. Here is a link to a thread that lists what people have. 

http://homeracingworld.yuku.com/topic/2860

I don't see the guy I got this one from listing anything. He is in Austria. 

Here are some other useful 1/43rd links.

http://homeracingworld.yuku.com/forums/5/t/Home-Racing-1-43.html

This site has a ton of information.

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/newindex.htm

Ranch design has awsome stuff.

http://www.ranch-design.com/


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments. I'll post more as I make the chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mic! I actually bought a Ranch Design and have built it using HotLaps Racin DP bodies. If that is a vac-form body, that is awesome looking! VERY detailed for a vac-form! I'll parse through the Home Racing World stuff - been there before but did not spend a ton of time looking through there.

Thanks again!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got to working on the chassis today. Here's a couple of pics.



















And here's the body just laying on top of the chassis.










I hope to finish up the chassis tomorrow and mount the body.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Mike,

great looking runner :thumbsup: By the way, think I don`t send you a remail regarding stuff shipping.... sorry for that.

I check must check my mailings and come back to you.

Ingo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hows the progress on the 917


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hows the progress on the 917


None yet, but I have to get it done by Friday.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*The future of Porsche?*

I don´t collect HotWheels (I destroy them). I ran across this Lemans looking car down here and thought, well, I don´t know what I was thinking...

















Rich :freak:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is the 917 all mounted up.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I don´t collect HotWheels (I destroy them). I ran across this Lemans looking car down here and thought, well, I don´t know what I was thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that same car an was thinking what a great casting it would make


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

You didnt realy pay $4.95 for it did you :O


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That is a pretty cool HotWheels.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> You didnt realy pay $4.95 for it did you :O


Yes I did, plus tax. I hauled off and payed $30 for a 1;72 figurine set so I could have a pit crew for it. It's a $150 for a scx slot car here in Brazil, and we have them on close out at Target! I'm trying to find the words for how I feel down here, away from my track, away from my cars, away from my shop..........uh...........mmmmmmm........oh, how about DESPERATE! :drunk: It's all cool though, I'll be back this week.

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

And too much time surfing the internet inbetween. Here's another Porsche.










:thumbsup:


----------

